# bfp the cycle after chemical pregnancy?



## bellaxgee

:witch: _*showed up after a week a bfp's last cycle. 

i am now 2dpo and praying for another bfp this cycle, just looking for some success stories to keep my hopes up i guess..

congrats on all your 's*_


----------



## riggins1017

I wish someone would answer this question. I am in the same boat as you.


----------



## bellaxgee

hi riggins! sorry you had to go through the same thing i did. i still dont know if i should call it a miscarriage or chemical, as i had doctors say both (i would have only been 5w1d) but, i may have answered my own question, as ive had barely there lines the past 2 days but i am classifying them as evaps for now bc i am scared to get my hopes up. af is due today but i had another light line this morning, not sure if it has color to it though. i have done a lot of googling and read mixed answers. many people have gone to have healthy pregnancies the cycle right after, but some say that they were told not to try bc the lining would not be sufficient enough yet. my doctor said there would be no problems trying right away, so fingers crossed! definitely use the opk's though as my ovulation was a week late this cycle.


----------



## riggins1017

bellaxgee said:


> hi riggins! sorry you had to go through the same thing i did. i still dont know if i should call it a miscarriage or chemical, as i had doctors say both (i would have only been 5w1d) but, i may have answered my own question, as ive had barely there lines the past 2 days but i am classifying them as evaps for now bc i am scared to get my hopes up. af is due today but i had another light line this morning, not sure if it has color to it though. i have done a lot of googling and read mixed answers. many people have gone to have healthy pregnancies the cycle right after, but some say that they were told not to try bc the lining would not be sufficient enough yet. my doctor said there would be no problems trying right away, so fingers crossed! definitely use the opk's though as my ovulation was a week late this cycle.

Hey Bella! So I am super excited to hear about your possib;e faint lines but I am like you I wouldnt get my hopes up b/c it really sucks to be let down. I am keeping my FX'd for you though. I am due AF on 3/12 and I REFUSE to test before 3/16 just in case. I was so devastated last month so hopefully this is our month. Please keep us updated on your status. 

I hope other women will come to this thread to answer this question.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Oh I really hope this turns out to be a bfp for you. Im very confused just now my period still hasnt showed, I done a test last night at 13dpo and there is a definite second line, fainter than the control but most defineteloy there. Im not getting my hopes up though as I keep think an evaporation line, going to do a digital at the end of the week fingers crossed x


----------



## riggins1017

Justkeeptryin said:


> Oh I really hope this turns out to be a bfp for you. Im very confused just now my period still hasnt showed, I done a test last night at 13dpo and there is a definite second line, fainter than the control but most defineteloy there. Im not getting my hopes up though as I keep think an evaporation line, going to do a digital at the end of the week fingers crossed x[/QUOTEGood luck!


----------



## lucy_x

good luck :flower:


----------



## odd_socks

*good luck hun *


----------



## StephBord

I got pregnant the cycle immediately following a chemical. My doctor told me I could start trying right away and I got pregnant 6 weeks later (It took me FOREVER to ovulate after the chemical). I am now seven weeks along and so far, so good! *knock on wood*


----------



## riggins1017

YAY........this gives me hope


----------



## bellaxgee

congrats, steph! unfortunately i started spotting :cry:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Spotting don't mean nothing hun, your not officially out till AF flows... per say... I've been spotting on and off for a few days and now nothing and I'm RED FLOW on the 1st day of my period so I know... Keep positive... I'm crossing everything for you... It could be late implantation hun, now the wait... grrrr I was told to test a week or more after it stops... To give you hope, I read in a post that this one lady had the same spotting for 4 days and she waited till 16 dpo and BAM a :bfp: So don't you lose hope... Hope is all we have... :hugs: Keep us posted!


----------



## bellaxgee

Ohhh AF is flowing! Its only heavy at times which is weird idk...on to the next cycle I guess. Thank u for your kind words :)


----------



## hayley x

I had :bfp:'s then they turned negative and AF came 5 days late, I then got pregnant the next cycle and am now 10 weeks pregnant :) Good luck :hugs: x


----------



## hayley x

:( sorry didnt read the 2nd page :( :hugs: x


----------



## bellaxgee

Thank you Hayley! I am so sorry for your loss, he was such a beautiful boy!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

bellaxgee said:


> Ohhh AF is flowing! Its only heavy at times which is weird idk...on to the next cycle I guess. Thank u for your kind words :)

:hugs: I'm so sorry... I think she got me too... sob.... Its for the better considering my circumstances... Wishing you all the luck April... I'll check in from time to time... December baby is even better :hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Aww Haley I'm sooo sorry for your loss of your son Alex my heart goes out to you... :hugs: He is beautiful.. He's in heaven with the Lord now watching over you...

Congrats on your up and coming pregnancy too :hugs:


----------



## kgriffin

If anyone is still viewing this thread, are there any updates?

I just had my first chemical last week (still bleeding though) (13 days so far) and I would love a glimmer of hope.


----------



## Jordan Mummy

congratulations


----------

